# funeral pics



## iluvmma (Dec 26, 2007)

I'd like to get some honest feed-back.

I'm suprised at how few pics there are of funerals. I've started taking photoes at the grave site and NO i do not charge for these, and yes I ask permission. I mail them free to family and then who else wants them; also free. I geuss i am surprised that i have nothing but good responces.

Last week I mailed out over 25 requsted free pics from 1 funeral earlier that week.

The widow said it was the first time in 15 years everyone...almost everyone...was together! THEY POSED RIGHT THERE!


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Dec 26, 2007)

I'll be honest, the idea of taking pictures at a funeral seems a bit strange to me. But hey, if the family(-y ies) are okay with it, then I'm all for it. I can see the potential there. But at the same time, it's sort of a touchy situation.


----------



## bemmermazda (Dec 26, 2007)

Honestly, why would you want to document a funeral with photos? Sounds absurd


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 26, 2007)

I've heard a few people on here be requested to cover a funeral.  I'd probably turn it down.  I wouldn't know what to do.

"SMILE!"


----------



## Garbz (Dec 27, 2007)

Videotaping the ceremony is one thing, but photos at a funeral is just strange and heartless in a way. I personally would find it very disrespectful. This is a very touchy situation I guess. Having had a close friend pass away I much rather celebrate her life through images of when we were together not the first moment we were apart.

The entire thought just creeps me out.


----------



## ThomThomsk (Dec 27, 2007)

For most people who live in the developed world, death is now relatively unfamiliar - I've seen it called the 'last taboo', and I think there is some truth in that. Life expectancy in the west is high, child mortality is low, and so I'm sure there are many people on TPF who have never experienced the death of a close relative.

Just a few generations ago this was not the case. People had large families and expected some of their children to die, death rates generally were much higher than today, funeral and mourning customs were elaborate and even post-mortem photographs of children were not uncommon as momentos and keepsakes.

The aversion to funeral photography that most people have expressed here is a reflection of our current attitudes to death and is simply part of the modern (western) custom to distance ourselves from it.


----------



## Mike_E (Dec 27, 2007)

Funerals aren't about the dead but rather the living.  The dead don't care (even if they once did, their minds have changed).

Here in the west, close relatives may be scattered across what in many other places in the world would be several nations.  They for one reason or another can't get together all that often and as they age, funerals are a rare opportunity for them to gather.

Why not take that opportunity to photograph someone who might just be the one dead the next time you see them?

Some of you might as well get comfortable with death as you will be spending a lot of time that way all too soon.


----------



## GeorgeUK (Dec 27, 2007)

It's certainly a thought provoking situation.

I'm not sure if it's an event I would want to have recorded in a photo. It's not like weddings where you look back at the picture and smile.

If however it can be used as a large family photo, which would otherwise be impossible, sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Dec 27, 2007)

My dads family must be strange because someone usually take a camera to funerals and wakes, funerals often turn out to be small but unhappy family reunions


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Dec 27, 2007)

Taking photos at funerals is not a new idea. In fact, it was a commonplace practice many years ago. There is nothing absurd or strange about it. It is just that it is not done with the frequency that it once was.

Times change and customs do as well. I shot a funeral about 10 years ago. The family wanted everything- photos of the deceased in his casket, photos of the funeral procession, photos of all the relatives who came, etc....

In the beginning, it felt strange shooting a funeral, but after about 10 minutes, it became just another event I was shooting. Weird sounding, isn't it?

I have a friend who shoots weddings _and _funerals. He actually markets himself this way. To each his own, I suppose.


----------



## dpolston (Dec 27, 2007)

I offer these services. 

This is an excerpt of my promotional package: 

"_*Special Events and Celebration Services*: Sometimes you just need an unobtrusive eye to capture your special or memorable day. I will photograph your event in any way you wish to take portraits and capture spontaneous memories for a lifetime. If you have a family reunion, church banquet, fund raiser, party, civic event or auction; just contact me and Ill be happy to discuss this with you.

Some celebrations of life can come as a result of a loved one passing from this life to the next. More often than we would like to admit too, these occasions sometimes bring friends and relatives together that might not otherwise be able to. I can capture these services and celebrations with the dignity and respect that they deserve. Consider having these memories professionally preserved. I would be honored to capture these memories for you._" 

I don't think it is at all disrespectful. I believe that this, although sad in many ways, can be a cherished memory to the family. 

This might be a little off topic, but on Sunday night, I shot a family get together where one of the members (the mother of the person that hired me) has terminal lung cancer and has been given less than 6 months. I have probably taken the last formal photograph of that woman and her 4 brothers and sisters. 

By the way... I treat the casket almost as if it's "implied". I rarely, if ever shoot the decedent, open casket or not. And, these events for me are very rare.


----------



## Rusty_Tripod (Dec 27, 2007)

Opposition to shooting photos at funerals is a modern mindset. Some are queasy at the thought. Others find it acceptable for assorted reasons. If one is discrete in both the process and the product, there should be no problem. Personally, I shoot images and believe that doing so allows individuals to cope with and accept the realities and inevitablities of death.

My brother-in-law asked me to take no photos of his father. It was too late. I simply have not shared the images with him. If questioned on the matter, I doubt that he could have given a logical reason why I should not do so, beyond the consideration that he wanted to remember his father in some other fashion. He may have an interest in seeing the pictures at a later time.


----------



## Mesoam (Dec 27, 2007)

beyond inappropriate its a time of private mourning...


----------



## dipstick (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't see why taking photos in a funeral is heartless or disrespectful as long as it is requested from the family.

I've personally done this a few times when people have asked me to. One was a funeral for a girl that died under pretty tragic circumstances. A friend of the family asked me to do photos from the funeral. The family was to traumatized at that point to even have an opinion, so they just went a long with the friends suggestion.

I had everything arranged with the minister and I mostly kept myself in the background with a long and fast lens so I didnt have to use flash. I was shooting through the whole ceremony and even went up to do close ups of the coffin and shots of the family and guests.

After I delivered the pictures the friend of the family called me and said the family could not believe that they actually got pictures from the funeral. They could not remember seeing a photographer at all that day. In fact they didn't really remember much from that day at all, so having the pictures was very valuable for them. 

So if you do get the pictures, the family can choose later if they want to keep them or not. This family was at least very grateful for the pictures.

I did not charge them anything, and I normally don't work with private clients, but if I was, I would not mind to offer funeral photography as a service, although I would probably not market it to hard.

There is no reason why doing this type of work should make you uncomfortable if you keep a professional attitude.


----------



## Mesoam (Dec 27, 2007)

its different if its contracted work...i still wouldn't do it. There will always be people who are under heavy emotion at gatherings like that and i'm certain it wouldn't be wise to cross the wrong one...

but nevertheless...different strokes for different folks


----------



## sabbath999 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hrmmm... this is something I have absolutely never thought of... I will have to consider what I think about it.


----------



## amw3402 (Dec 27, 2007)

There were photos taken for my grandfather's funeral in 2003...many of family that hardly ever saw eachother and actually the last photos of my grandmother before she passed shortly after.

At the time I thought it was a bit strange but my mother (these were  her parents) cherishes the photos and couldn't be happier that we have them.  She has said over and over that she never would've thought to take pictures but was so glad that someone else did.

I think it's a "to each his own" type of thing but can totally understand wanting them.  Depending on the person who's passed, I'm not sure I'd have the presence of mind to request photos to be taken...but I'm sure I'd be glad if someone else did.


----------



## Joves (Dec 27, 2007)

We shoot our funerals in both still and, video. Death is nothing strange o, unusaul. It is just the end result of being alive.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Dec 27, 2007)

I would shoot a funeral if someone asked me to. Nobody would ask me to, but if they did, I'd totally do it. I think it's okay to shoot a funeral, I mean, it strikes me as strange, but not as wrong or anything like that. It's definitely a situation that should be handled on a family by family basis. It's certainly to be handled differently than weddings I think.


----------



## Mike_E (Dec 27, 2007)

Mesoam said:


> its different if its contracted work...i still wouldn't do it. There will always be people who are under *heavy emotion* at gatherings like that and i'm certain it wouldn't be wise to cross the wrong one...
> 
> but nevertheless...different strokes for different folks



You ought to try going to a few weddings.  

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


P.S.  Sabboth, if you are interested, you'll need to talk to the funeral homes in your area.

The usual bonafides apply.


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 27, 2007)

Extemely negative to me as that is the way I was brought up. I would turn it down even if asked, pleaded, begged with, whatever... simply out of respect and I do not care what price tag was put on the end of it.

Just like the time to give roses to my mother is now while she is alive, and not when she has been called away... I take pictures of my family alive and not when they are no longer with me. Same concept extends to anyone's funeral, family, friend or stranger.

For me photography is a kind of pleasure and celebration and a way to express that pleasure.  Becuase of my upbringing and the way that I feel photography fits into my life... they are oil and water... and never shall the 2 meet.

I am sure not everyone has the same traditions or values.


----------



## Garbz (Dec 28, 2007)

Joves said:


> We shoot our funerals in both still and, video. Death is nothing strange o, unusaul. It is just the end result of being alive.



Bet your outlook would change if you lost a 22 year old friend. I agree though. I felt a calm sense of serenity when my grandparents passed, but when someone young dies it's no longer unusual.


----------



## In2daBlue (Dec 28, 2007)

If the family requested it, I don't see why people would think it's such a bad thing. 

Photojournalists have to shoot funerals all the time. T. Heisler with the Rocky Mountain News won the Pulitzer in 2006 for his images of military families grieving lost family members. Most of the photos included caskets or the actual funerals. That wasn't considered disrespectful and the high point of his career. 

Choosing not to shoot a funeral is personal choice but there is certainly nothing wrong with those who do.


----------



## iluvmma (Dec 29, 2007)

JerryPH said:


> Extemely negative to me as that is the way I was brought up. I would turn it down even if asked, pleaded, begged with, whatever... simply out of respect and I do not care what price tag was put on the end of it.
> 
> I am sure not everyone has the same traditions or values.


 

I'm kinda surprised that anyone who would be asked, begged, pleaded by a the grieving family would not consider that request; I'm not so sure traditions or values has anything to do with it. Sometimes putting aside our traditions and considering someone else can be beneficial.


----------



## telltalltale (Dec 29, 2007)

I won't be shy... funeral pics have a certain sex appeal to them.  I love going to funerals.


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok, I won't either... thats just freaky sick.


----------



## Christina (Dec 29, 2007)

i remember being a child and going back to my families home town for funerals and people would actually pose with the deceased. stroke their hair, hold the hand. but then again i had family that swore if you took flowers home from the site ( which many people do.. a rose if not, a small plant) that you were bound to be bringing flowers back for someone else.


ive even heard of families posing the dead like they were still alive to photograph them, sometimes whole families that died in accident or the plague in old days..

everyone has a way, just might not be the same as ours.


----------



## JerryPH (Dec 29, 2007)

In the "olden days" of the "wild west", if they hung or shot a famous criminal, would they not sometimes pose the dead with the person that shot them or hung them and post the pic in the local paper?

I'm sure it's been done as long as photography was around and will likely continue. Some did it for personal reasons, others for fame, others even for morbid wierd freaky reasons. 

I'm not telling anyone what to do, but I am saying I know very well what I would do if asked, and that is to politely refuse.

To each their own, of course.


----------



## Big Bully (Dec 30, 2007)

I know families who have lost babies, that have had a professional photographer take pictures of the family with the baby after it died. Just so they could have more than a few pictures with the infant. 

The object of funeral photography isn't to have a "posed" picture. You are catching the moment, not requesting people to smile. That I can see being awkward. Some of the most beautiful pictures that I have seen have been from a funeral. My mother in law's mother died this past summer, and she hadn't seen her mother for 15 years, and the pictures of the grave side service are all she has to remember her mother by. 
There is nothing wrong with capturing a moment, even if it is at a funeral. When I photographed my father in law's mother's funeral, thats all I did. I didn't take pictures at the service due to the fact that it was in a church, and I'm not quite sure that it is cool to take pictures in a chapel, I could be wrong though. But by the grave when the family had the prayer and their last moments before the funeral was over, I was able to get some amazing photographs of the family, location and of the short graveside service. It is a memory that some people would like to remember. 

I don't kow if I could ever charge for photographing a funeral, but I know that I could "shoot" one if asked to, all you have to do is treat the situation with dignity and respect.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Dec 30, 2007)

I don't think it's weird. But I think I'd pass on it for my family.


----------



## abraxas (Dec 30, 2007)

Maybe I could setup a little fund for my family to take shots of me in my box after my death.   Hm, how'd I frame that--portrait or landscape?


----------



## Joves (Dec 30, 2007)

Garbz said:


> Bet your outlook would change if you lost a 22 year old friend. I agree though. I felt a calm sense of serenity when my grandparents passed, but when someone young dies it's no longer unusual.


No actually it hasnt. Im the last in my group of freinds in school. Most of them died before 20, I grew up in Detroit proper death comes around alot. Most died from drugs a couple from being in the wrong place at the wrong time, one from menegitis. We are all born to die.


----------



## keith204 (Dec 31, 2007)

I would only take pictures at a funeral if it were 200 miles away, and if I didn't know any of the people attending.

Not necessarily that it's a bad thing, but I wouldn't want to be known as the "funeral photographer".


----------



## Big Bully (Dec 31, 2007)

Joves said:


> We are all born to die.


 

Yep, I agree. 
There are two things we can't get away from in this life, and that is death and taxes. 
And besides what is it about death that has people so leary of photographing it? Why unless it is against your religion to be photographed, would it be disrespecting the dead? If they were photographed in life, how is death any different?


----------



## KristiJo (Jan 2, 2008)

I would want to remember the past, rather than that day of the funeral.

And on another note, I would be angry if someone had a camera pointing at me while I was crying with a drippy nose.

I'm all about emotion when it comes to photography, but funerals, I would draw the line.

It's easy for a wedding photographer to blend in, but when it comes to funerals that is breaking a norm. Everyone would be focused on the photographer, rather than the deceased. In my opinion it's disrespectful.
It like a brides maid looking better than the bride... you just don't do it... You don't take attention off the bride, is the same as you don't take attention off the deceased

Rather your taking a picture of the coffin, or the actual deceased, every funeral I've been too, non of it seems real or looked like the person.. A funeral has never been something I want to remember specifics.

In our society nobody comes to the realization that they will die till, the day comes. I know when I wake up every morning I expect to live. I don't plan on dying.. I guess I am just having a hard time understanding why someone would want to document death.

If it was someone "famous" like a previous president, sure.. there's going to be cameras.. but thats for the nation to be apart of it..

Photogrpahy is about memories, and emotion... I would much rather see pictures of my father-in-law smiling than the memory of him in a coffin. The day of his funeral, he didn't look like himself, I'm still trying to erase that image from my mind, because it wasn't him.


----------



## Joanie (Jan 2, 2008)

Every family is different.  A while back I was asked to take pictures at a wake and then the funeral.  I was told that it was the first time in many years that the entire (very large) family was together.  The deceased was in his 90s and there were only a couple surviving siblings (all up in age).  For this family, "passing" was a celebration of life.  It was quite touching.


----------



## Mike_E (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know of anyone who takes candid shots at funerals.

The whole point to the exorcise is to show who was there and the support and love for one another that they showed.

This is (should be) done with posed/semi posed shots.  If there is to be a shot taken of the decedent then you should state that you don't unless asked.  There are some of us who do not get closure until they have seen the body and if they could not attend then a photo is the next best thing.

Funerals are unlike weddings or other Happy events and should be treated with dignity and aplomb.


----------



## hawkeye (Jan 2, 2008)

To the responders that said it is a time of privacy, or its absurd etc etc, Just keep in mind that you are thinking very regionally.  Where some think it is a morning of death, other cultures may think of it as a celebration of life.  Just saying, the WWW is a bit larger than the apple pie American town you live in.  Just pointing that out.  

On a local point of view (mine), I have no desire to photograph funerals.  Emotionally charged atmospheres make me uncomfortable


----------



## ShePaintsOrange (Jan 3, 2008)

A close friend of mine died tragically and her grade school daughter asked that people take photos of each other at the funeral and give them to her.  She said she never wanted to forget the people that loved her mother.  No photos were taken of my friend, it was a closed casket, but many photos were taken of her children surrounded by her mother's friends.

I know thats not quite the same as having a professional photographer there, but I have a copy of the photos I took that day and I will always cherish them.  Viewing them makes the rawness of her death reappear, and in turn pushes me to make something of every moment.


----------



## xfloggingkylex (Jan 3, 2008)

telltalltale said:


> I won't be shy... funeral pics have a certain sex appeal to them. I love going to funerals.


 
LOL how did no one respond to this one?

BTW, for all those that wouldn't take a picture at a funeral, you aren't invited to mine.  For everyone else, its an open celebration of a life lived.


----------



## JerryPH (Jan 3, 2008)

xfloggingkylex said:


> LOL how did no one respond to this one?


 
Unless it was removed, I *did* respond. 

The words "freaky sick" came up... lol.


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 3, 2008)

xfloggingkylex said:


> LOL how did no one respond to this one?
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## dpolston (Jan 21, 2008)

I am bumping a thread because as it just so happens, 2 of my long time friends lost parents this week. One very old fiend of the family (the family are the in-laws of my best friend. I was in the wedding with my best friend and photographed the weddings of 3 other daughters, Christmas parties, maternity and family portraits of this family). They lost their mother on Thursday morning. Over Christmas, I shot their last family portrait in which it was an honor. 

The second friend is a relatively new friend whom my family has basically adopted as OUR family, lost their father on Wednesday afternoon. 

I was asked by both families to cover the funeral services and I wanted to tell you how honored I was to fulfill their request. Taking their photos was a celebration in life and not a grim reminder of death. 

I have posted for the family some of the images of the service this afternoon on my blog (here) and if you are interested, you can see that you can shoot a dignified celebration without being insensitive to those around.


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 21, 2008)

dpolston said:


> I am bumping a thread because as it just so happens, 2 of my long time friends lost parents this week. One very old fiend of the family (the family are the in-laws of my best friend. I was in the wedding with my best friend and photographed the weddings of 3 other daughters, Christmas parties, maternity and family portraits of this family). They lost their mother on Thursday morning. Over Christmas, I shot their last family portrait in which it was an honor.
> 
> The second friend is a relatively new friend whom my family has basically adopted as OUR family, lost their father on Wednesday afternoon.
> 
> ...


 

Those images are very beautiful, tasteful and show so much emotion. Good job, and thank you for sharing.


----------



## jstuedle (Jan 21, 2008)

I have observed in my lifetime, that the mortality rate of the human species hovers right around 100%. In our family, the after funeral wake becomes a small party where family you haven't seen in years get together. Even though I'm the photographer of the family, Cathy's uncle is the curator of the Shannon family archive. (Cathy's side) He always has a pocket camera of some kind and takes pictures of anything family related, even the funerals. It's just expected.


----------



## Kentanner11 (Jan 21, 2008)

wow those are pretty good. I think black and white was a really good choice!!!


As far as responding to the topic;
I personally would not want a picture of the person in the casket, (eek) but of it closed, I know (first-hand) you might not want the pictures for a while and might put them in the attic, but when you discover them it is a really great feeling.  
I really like how Big Bully did them in B/W! Good job.


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 21, 2008)

Kentanner11 said:


> wow those are pretty good. I think black and white was a really good choice!!!
> 
> 
> As far as responding to the topic;
> ...


 

Did I post some pictures? Or did you mean Dpolston?


----------



## dpolston (Jan 21, 2008)

Funny that you mentioned the open casket... both families wanted the photos of the open casket. I did not post them out of respect. The second funeral (the one in the blog) was a closed casket service and viewing other than the "family time" before the viewing started yesterday. They asked me to come early and take those photos. The family themselves were little _paparazzi _photographers of the decedent father before I ever started shooting. 

I won't say that taking these wasn't a little weird for me (I prefer not shooting the decedent in the caskets), but each their own. The strange thing is though, I can shoot PJ shots of deceased as in crime scene, violent or tragic stories without  much thought at all. I look at those as somewhat informational or newsworthy and not necessarily remembering someones loved one.


----------



## dpolston (Jan 21, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Did I post some pictures? Or did you mean Dpolston?



I think he meant me. If not... for clarity sake; I posted the B&W on my blog. No one has edited them.


----------



## boo9radley (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm not sure how I feel about this...

When my Grandfather (a Boston Herald photographer in his day) died last year, I remember moments that would have made absolutely amazing photographs. Given the fact that it was my own Grandfather, no photos were taken. I don't know how I would feel about having a photographer at a funeral or burial, it might be rather distracting, especially if it was anybody I knew.

Regarding showing a casket (an open one, that is), I just think that would be strange. I would much rather remember a loved one by a picture of them living, rather than dead.


----------



## Kentanner11 (Jan 21, 2008)

dpolston said:


> I think he meant me. If not... for clarity sake; I posted the B&W on my blog. No one has edited them.




yea I meant you dpolston sorry for the mix up! *Having mad skillz today lol*


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 21, 2008)

Kentanner11 said:


> yea I meant you dpolston sorry for the mix up! *Having mad skillz today lol*


 

It's ok.. You are allowed one screw up on TPF.. The rest you have to pay for.. 
I take checks (as long as they are good) money, credit cards....:mrgreen:


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 21, 2008)

iluvmma said:


> I'd like to get some honest feed-back.
> 
> I'm suprised at how few pics there are of funerals. I've started taking photoes at the grave site and NO i do not charge for these, and yes I ask permission. I mail them free to family and then who else wants them; also free. I geuss i am surprised that i have nothing but good responces.
> 
> ...



*HOW DID I MISS THIS?!?!?

*Been there, done that. 

I shot a funeral for the exact same reason, it was the only time when EVERYONE was together. You know what, it wasn't inappropriate, everyone there saw it as a celebration, and there was nothing awkward about it. 

There is nothing wrong with shooting pictures at a funeral when appropriate.


----------



## Emerana (Jan 21, 2008)

Our family always photographs funerals/wakes.  Its part of the healing process and part of the culture i grew up in.  We never hired anyone and I think I would be very wigged out if someone was hanging around wanting to take photos....very very weirded out.

Maybe you should leave some info with funeral directors to give to someone if they ask.


----------



## mylegacy412 (Jan 21, 2008)

it all depends on how people look at funerals.

i prefer to celebrate the life, rather than mourn the death.

i've always requested that my funeral be a "party" for my close friends and family


----------



## Mike_E (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you David.


----------



## schumionbike (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't think it's strange at all, but Asian culture are a bit different.  I was at a funeral and wake a couple days ago and they put up a slide show of all the pictures taken a few days before he die and until he was in the coffin.  Yes, there was a picture of him inside the coffin, and there were tons of pictures of people that came to mourn him.  On the day of the funeral, there was one D80, one D200, and one D2x and at least one video camera.  And yes, I was also taking picture with my little Kodak Z710.  I guess to us, it's about capturing the last moment on earth of the decease.


----------



## ChrisFromTwistedInc (Jan 22, 2008)

i couldnt do it... just my 2 pennies


----------



## keith204 (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow, I've been watching this thread for awhile, entertained by the shift of opinions.  

Starting out - most were appalled by the idea
Mixed in - a few strange comments
Last bunch of posts - most are acceptable of the idea

Maybe we need a poll.


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 26, 2008)

keith204 said:


> Wow, I've been watching this thread for awhile, entertained by the shift of opinions.
> 
> Starting out - most were appalled by the idea
> Mixed in - a few strange comments
> ...


 

I agree. It would be interesting to see how many people are actually for it, vs convinced that it might be ok.


----------



## RKW3 (Jan 26, 2008)

I don't think I'd have a problem photographing a funeral if I knew the guy/girl personally. I wouldn't zoom in on random people's crying faces though, just a few shots here and there.


----------



## dpolston (Jan 26, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> I agree. It would be interesting to see how many people are actually for it, vs convinced that it might be ok.



I guess I'm a "for it". I don't usually toot my own horn but, I think these were shot with extreme care and delicacy and shot well. I had 2 back to back. Viewing Friday, service Saturday (around 200 shots), viewing Sunday, service Monday (505 edited shots). 


These are memories maybe not for viewing right away; but when the family's ready, they are priceless photographs.


----------



## Big Bully (Jan 27, 2008)

dpolston said:


> I guess I'm a "for it". I don't usually toot my own horn but, I think these were shot with extreme care and delicacy and shot well. I had 2 back to back. Viewing Friday, service Saturday (around 200 shots), viewing Sunday, service Monday (505 edited shots).
> 
> 
> These are memories maybe not for viewing right away; but when the family's ready, they are priceless photographs.


 

I completely agree. Because when you go to a funeral for a loved one, you don't remember who was there or even the events of the day. So I think it is a great idea to shoot funerals, just so down the road you can have that memory.


----------



## SBlanca (Jan 31, 2008)

i think this sounds ridiculous...im guessing if the family wants it, i personally wouldnt put a photo of a funeral up on my wall or anywhere else..


----------



## Milhouse (Jan 31, 2008)

I find it weird to take pictures of a funeral, and I am uncomfortable with it.  My wife on the other hand, who is Filipino, does not find it as odd.  In fact I think that it is common practice in the Philippines ( or maybe its just her family).

If its something that you want to do, you may want to take a look into which cultures readily accept this.  You may have an easier time, by targeting them.


----------



## mstephens (Jan 31, 2008)

I have always said i want there to be an open bar at my funeral. my funeral should be a celebration because as a christian i know where i am going once i die and people should be able to celebrate my death, so in this case i think a photographer would be a great idea.


----------



## CanadianMe (May 6, 2008)

I would have no issue taking photos of a funeral, they like everything else are part of life's daily ritual. Not sure why anyone would have a problem with it, rather shoot a funeral than a wedding any day.  Funeral are solemn events, people usually show true emotions and think they would present a fabulous oppurtunity to see more of what life is about even the end of one. It may seem odd because death seems strange to most, we are all going to die anyway so why not document the ritual. Why spend all the good money on a Casket, good clothes and let it go to waste, might as well get some photos of the expensive coffin before its buried for good. It is just another part of life, of course it should be photographed, we photograph war, destruction, destitution long with many other pains people suffer, and people have problems with photographing funerals? People are just odd. This could become a discussion on the absurdities of funerals, but to photograph one I just don't see where the issue is.


----------



## Big Bully (May 6, 2008)

I tend to agree. It is a memory, and someone down the line will want to look at the photos. Whether to recall who was there, to see a familiar face or just to remember. 
I have noticed that in the funerals that I have been to, not all of it is sad. There is usually some laughter, when friends and relatives recall memories they have of the deceased, smiles shared with friends and family that you haven't seen in a while, and of course tears for the dearly departed. 
There truely isn't anything wrong with photographing the dead. People just think it is taboo because the main subject (of the funeral) is not with us in spirit. 
But the way I look at it is, you take pictures of people sleeping, the only difference is that the person sleeping is still breathing, other than that, same position, basically.


----------



## iluvmma (May 6, 2008)

I guess it depends how a funeral is viewed or for whom the "occasion" is for. Most definitely, the event is a time for grieving. A time to say good-bye in ones own way. A closure. 

But for the person who is leaving this world, the day can be the happiest of the rest of his life. For someone who has been suffering, lingering, awaiting the inevitable, the end can be welcome._ (edited for religious content)_

Yes, for the left behind, it is a time of temporary mourning. But for the guest of honor's sake, it is a time of eternal celebration. 

For those families who know their loved ones' final destination will be a joyous one, the opportunity to have their loved ones last moments captured in photography is well accepted and greatly appreciated.


----------



## CanadianMe (May 6, 2008)

iluvmma said:


> But, imagine if that person is a Christian, a believer of Jesus Christ! That person will experience happiness and a joy that No one has ever experienced here on earth. FOR ETERNITY!



 We really should leave religion out of the discussion, if not I am sure I will end up offending many, so please have the courtesy to leave it out. I think the topic should stay on the discussion. Thanks


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (May 6, 2008)

When my friends (18 month old) daughter passed away of cancer, I offered to take some pictures of the funeral for her in the nicest way possible.  I thought she might want to remember the flowers or the guests or the grave.. something she can privately look at in her home and grieve whenever she felt like it.  Thats the beuty of photography... your memories of anything can be held in your hands.

She declined , which was fine of cours.e  But I don't think its morbid.


----------



## Rhys (May 6, 2008)

I offer funeral photography. Thus far the only person ever to ask me about it was a jerk that was getting his jollies from being an idiot. First he asked me if I did funerals then wanted to know if I'd do the corpse in the casket then he wanted me to do his daughter's wedding then it turned out that he wanted his niece's wedding then he wanted me to email him sample images - lol. What a plonker!


----------



## Big Bully (May 6, 2008)

Sounds like a guy who wanted something for nothing.


----------



## MarcusM (May 6, 2008)

iluvmma said:


> I guess it depends how a funeral is viewed or for whom the "occasion" is for. Most definitely, the event is a time for grieving. A time to say good-bye in ones own way. A closure.
> 
> But for the person who is leaving this world, the day can be the happiest of the rest of his life. For someone who has been suffering, lingering, awaiting the inevitable, the end can be welcome. But, imagine if that person is a Christian, a believer of Jesus Christ! That person will experience happiness and a joy that No one has ever experienced here on earth. FOR ETERNITY!
> 
> ...



Wow, great way to take advantage of an opportunity to push your religious beliefs onto others. I feel like a Jehovah's Witness just stopped by my house!


----------



## Mitica100 (May 6, 2008)

It's just a coincidence that I attended today a funeral for my best friend's step dad. I have asked him before the funeral if he wanted me to shoot pictures and he said no. But at the funeral, he handed me his 6MP Olympus and asked me to take a few shots. Which I did. No one seemed upset and I managed to shoot some good frames, I'm sure they will go into their albums, for the memories.


----------



## iluvmma (May 6, 2008)

I really didn't expect everyone to understand or have the same beliefs I do. I'm giving an opinion like everyone else. These are my beliefs. I began this conversation a few months ago. It began very civil. Now some, understandably, are quite ignorant and unwilling to deal with matters of death. There's also a factor of fear due to the possibility of facing eternity in hell. Think about it; if you're unsure about where your deceased loved one is about to be, why would you want photographs to remind you of that uncertainty? My experience with this type of photography surely outweighs some of your ignorance and fear, right? Right! Give it some thought and you'll understand. I'm sure of it


----------



## MarcusM (May 6, 2008)

iluvmma said:


> I really didn't expect everyone to understand or have the same beliefs I do. I'm giving an opinion like everyone else. These are my beliefs. I began this conversation a few months ago. It began very civil. Now some, understandably, are quite ignorant and unwilling to deal with matters of death. There's also a factor of fear due to the possibility of facing eternity in hell. Think about it; if you're unsure about where your deceased loved one is about to be, why would you want photographs to remind you of that uncertainty? My experience with this type of photography surely outweighs some of your ignorance and fear, right? Right! Give it some thought and you'll understand. I'm sure of it



Wow, to me it sure does seem like you set the whole thread up to get the chance to talk about Jesus Christ and burning in hell for eternity unless you become a Christian, yada yada yada.

I don't see the connection with the thread topic of taking photos at funerals with Jesus Christ and burning in hell...I see how _you_ made the connection but it still seems pretty preachy and unrelated to the topic.


----------



## Mitica100 (May 6, 2008)

[quote=iluvmma;1231331]I really didn't expect everyone to understand or have the same beliefs I do. I'm giving an opinion like everyone else. These are my beliefs. I began this conversation a few months ago. It began very civil. Now some, understandably, are quite ignorant and unwilling to deal with matters of death. There's also a factor of fear due to the possibility of facing eternity in hell. Think about it; if you're unsure about where your deceased loved one is about to be, why would you want photographs to remind you of that uncertainty? My experience with this type of photography surely outweighs some of your ignorance and fear, right? Right! Give it some thought and you'll understand. I'm sure of it[/quote]

Your experience with funeral photography can be admired if it's good and respected. Your views, be those be religious or otherwise can also be respected as long as they are yours alone and stay with you. You might say that you believe in X,Y or Z and that's fine, but trying to force your beliefs onto others is not respectful and this Forum does not allow it. Please bear in mind that religious and political discussions are not allowed on this Forum. Thanks for understanding and keep posting about photography issues.


----------



## Rick Waldroup (May 6, 2008)

iluvmma said:


> I really didn't expect everyone to understand or have the same beliefs I do. I'm giving an opinion like everyone else. These are my beliefs. I began this conversation a few months ago. It began very civil. Now some, understandably, are quite ignorant and unwilling to deal with matters of death. There's also a factor of fear due to the possibility of facing eternity in hell. Think about it; if you're unsure about where your deceased loved one is about to be, why would you want photographs to remind you of that uncertainty? My experience with this type of photography surely outweighs some of your ignorance and fear, right? Right! Give it some thought and you'll understand. I'm sure of it


 
Uh-unh. Yeah. Sure.

I have no fear factor at all because I don't believe in a hell or a heaven.

We have discussed shooting funerals before here on this fourm.  It is a growing trend.  I shot one a couple of years ago.  Many years ago, it was a commonplace practice.  There is nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Jedo_03 (May 7, 2008)

Personally, I hope I'm in heaven 30 minutes before the devil finds out I've died...

I would photograph a funeral... where I'm from (and I'm sure in MOST parts of the planet) family members wish to 'view' the departed...
Look back at the CROWDS of people who filed past Princess Diana's coffin as she lay in State - and the funeral service was broadcast to the WORLD showing all the members of her 2 families, with all the emotion and tears... and the same will happen when Queen Elizabeth II passes on.
Surely it is a sign of respect to say one's last goodbye to a loved one (be that a family member or a princess or a queen)... Which (to my mind) is what the Family Viewing represents...
"Memories" can become skewed over time (isn't that the very reason we make photographs..?? -) So to my way of thinking - a photograph of the deceased and the funeral is a PJ account/record of a very important and revered event to the family... And that's why I would do it...
Jedo


----------



## CanadianMe (May 7, 2008)

I disagree with the title of the blog entry but it is relevant to the topic at hand.

http://www.mentalfloss.com/blogs/archives/14682


----------



## lifa (May 7, 2008)

when my father died,,, i can't come home straight away. 
all i can see when i'm arrived is the album from his funeral and i'm glad they took the picture.... i think funeral photo is the same important like any other ocassion.


----------

